# Shed Pickups Shed Zeppelins



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on hear has had experience with Shed Pickups Shed Zeppelin pickups, I have found some reviews on these pickups and they get nothing but great reviews. Also there are no sound clips that I can find of these pickups, so if anyone on here has a set or has heard them could you please let me know what you think of them.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Spence's pickups are getting great reviews but i have never owned a set or played a set ,i have never heard anything bad 
but hes a funny guy he can make you laugh . He's one of the old pickup Guru's over on the pickup makers site 
lots of feedback on this site 
Shed Pickups [merged] - My Les Paul Forums


----------

